# الاديرة الاثرية في محافظة اسيوط-الجزء الثاني



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أكتوبر 2013)

الجزء الأول هنـــا​الجزء الثالث هنـا​الجزء الرابع هنــا​الجزء الخامس هنا
الجزء السادس هنـا

يكون مذبح للرب في وسط ارض مصر 
اشعياء 19-9
الدير المحرق 






دي البوابة الرئيسئة للدير العامر 
القوصية وكانت تسمي قيس في الماضي وهي مركز في محافظة اسيوط وكانت هي الحدود الشمالية للدولة القديمة وتوجد اثار فرعونية في قرية مير -غرب القوصية 





البوابة الرئيسئة للدير 
بني هذا الدير العظيم علي الطراز الروماني 
يشبة القلاع 
وامام هذا الدير العظيم 
مزرعة مانجوا ملك للدير وقام المسئولين عن الدير بقطع الاشجار لتجديدها وهي مساحة واسعة من الارض الزراعية 
ودي بوابة المزرعة 





كما يوجد بالدير مزارع نحل وابقار وحيوانات وورش للنجارة وحياة متكاملة من الاعمال الفنية ول\لك سمي الدير المحرق العامر 
كما يوجد بداخلة عددمن الكنائس ​وكنيسة مخصصة للمعمودية 




​ 
دير السيدة العزراء المحرق ​يوجد بة اشياء للبركة كثيرة يوجد رفات بعض القديسين 
كما يوجد بعض الاثريات 
الحجرية
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



كم هو رائع هذا المكان الطاهر المقدس الذي يشبة 
اورشليم السمائية 
كنت ازور هذا المكان مع العائلة كاملة ننتظر قدمهم من القاهرة ونبات فية ثلاث ليالي واربعة ايام لكي ننال بركة اصحاب هذا المكان 
ولة ذكريات محفورة في ذاكرتي لن انساها حتي ازوق الموت 
ويوجد بالدير الشباك المعجزي 
الذي طبع فية الانبا كيرلس واترك قصة هذا الشباك لاخت قالت لافي رسالة لي انا مش هحرق الموضوع ومش هنزل القصة 
فانا قلت انا مش هتكلم علية غير لما انتي تنزلي موضوعك 
بركة هذا الدير تكون معكم 
امين ​


----------



## Bent el Massih (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*ميرسي ليك جدا للدعوه اخي العزيز وللصور الرائعة
ويشرفني ان اكون اول من يرد على موضوعك الرائع
 شوقتني جدا في زياره الاماكن المباركة دي
بركه الدير تكون معك​*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (15 أكتوبر 2013)

زيارة جميلة
الرب يباركك


----------



## tamav maria (15 أكتوبر 2013)

من اجمل واروع الاديره 
بس علي فكره انت كده بتغظني عشان انا نفسي
ازور دير المحرق ومش عارفه 
يلا اديني اخدت بركه من موضوعك
اشكرك لتعبك ومجهودك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أكتوبر 2013)

Bent el Massih قال:


> *ميرسي ليك جدا للدعوه اخي العزيز وللصور الرائعة
> ويشرفني ان اكون اول من يرد على موضوعك الرائع
> شوقتني جدا في زياره الاماكن المباركة دي
> بركه الدير تكون معك​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أكتوبر 2013)

من اجمل واروع الاديرة
شكرا بجد يابيسو


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أكتوبر 2013)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> زيارة جميلة
> الرب يباركك


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*زيارة مباركة لموضع مبارك تقدس بزيارة العائلة المقدسة .... بمكتبة هذا الدير مخطوط كم أتمنى أن ينشرها الدير .... وهى المخطوط الخاص برؤيا البابا ثاوفيلس الإسكندري البطريرك الثالث والعشرين للعذراء مريم والتى اخبرته فيها عن رحلتهم للأراضى المصرية واقامتهم فى اسيوط*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أكتوبر 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> من اجمل واروع الاديره
> بس علي فكره انت كده بتغظني عشان انا نفسي
> ازور دير المحرق ومش عارفه
> يلا اديني اخدت بركه من موضوعك
> اشكرك لتعبك ومجهودك


يا اختي الرب يباركك
بين بيتي وبين الدير 40 كيلو بس 
انا كل شوية باروحة بالموتوسيكل 
يعني نص ساعة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أكتوبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *زيارة مباركة لموضع مبارك تقدس بزيارة العائلة المقدسة .... بمكتبة هذا الدير مخطوط كم أتمنى أن ينشرها الدير .... وهى المخطوط الخاص برؤيا البابا ثاوفيلس الإسكندري البطريرك الثالث والعشرين للعذراء مريم والتى اخبرته فيها عن رحلتهم للأراضى المصرية واقامتهم فى اسيوط*


الرب يباركك يا استاذنا


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أكتوبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> من اجمل واروع الاديرة
> شكرا بجد يابيسو


بجد نفسي المنتدي كلة يروح هناك يزور المكان المبارك دة


----------



## candy shop (15 أكتوبر 2013)

الله حقيقى بركه كبيره 
انا اشكر ربنا انى اخدت بركه المكان الجميل ده 
عارف نفسى فى ايه نعمل موضوع مثبت 
وتنزل فيه كل الاديره دى كده يبقى عندنا مجموعه حلوه كل اللى مش قادر يروح يتعرف عليه من خلال الموضوع ايه رأيك 
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أكتوبر 2013)

candy shop قال:


> الله حقيقى بركه كبيره
> انا اشكر ربنا انى اخدت بركه المكان الجميل ده
> عارف نفسى فى ايه نعمل موضوع مثبت
> وتنزل فيه كل الاديره دى كده يبقى عندنا مجموعه حلوه كل اللى مش قادر يروح يتعرف عليه من خلال الموضوع ايه رأيك
> ​


الرب يباركك
انا معنديش مانع


----------



## soul & life (15 أكتوبر 2013)

زياراتك كلها احلى من بعضها .. تعيش وتزور وتزونا معاك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أكتوبر 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> زياراتك كلها احلى من بعضها .. تعيش وتزور وتزونا معاك


الرب يباركك


----------



## mary naeem (15 أكتوبر 2013)

رووووووووووووووعة
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أكتوبر 2013)

mary naeem قال:


> رووووووووووووووعة
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


الرب يباركك انتي واسرتك


----------



## soul & life (15 أكتوبر 2013)

candy shop قال:


> الله حقيقى بركه كبيره
> انا اشكر ربنا انى اخدت بركه المكان الجميل ده
> عارف نفسى فى ايه نعمل موضوع مثبت
> وتنزل فيه كل الاديره دى كده يبقى عندنا مجموعه حلوه كل اللى مش قادر يروح يتعرف عليه من خلال الموضوع ايه رأيك
> ​



دى كانت فكرة فكرت فيها لكن للاسف انا مبعرفش انزل صور على المنتدى ومعرفش العيب فيا ولا فى نسخة الويندوز  .. فكرت الف محافظة محافظة واكتب نبذة صغيرة وبعدها الصور
المهم رمسيس هيقوم بقا بالمهمة دى البركة فيه


----------



## +ماريا+ (15 أكتوبر 2013)

جوله جميل من داخل الدير  
ميرسى استاذنا للبركه الجميله دى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أكتوبر 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> دى كانت فكرة فكرت فيها لكن للاسف انا مبعرفش انزل صور على المنتدى ومعرفش العيب فيا ولا فى نسخة الويندوز  .. فكرت الف محافظة محافظة واكتب نبذة صغيرة وبعدها الصور
> المهم رمسيس هيقوم بقا بالمهمة دى البركة فيه


انا معنديش اي مانع الرب يبارك تعب محبتكم


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 أكتوبر 2013)

موضوع جميل جداً

زي متعودنا منك دائماً

شكراً يا بيسو

تستاهل اجمل تقييم


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أكتوبر 2013)

مارياماريا قال:


> جوله جميل من داخل الدير
> ميرسى استاذنا للبركه الجميله دى


الرب يباركك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أكتوبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> موضوع جميل جداً
> 
> زي متعودنا منك دائماً
> 
> ...


شكرا يا مشجعني


----------



## aalyhabib (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*:big32:*
*أشكرك علي الدعوه الرقيقه اخي العزيز رمسيس *
*وللصور الرائعة.*
*يشرفني المرور علي موضوعاتك المباركة دي.*
*بركه الدير تكون معك.*
:big29:​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أكتوبر 2013)

aalyhabib قال:


> *:big32:*
> *أشكرك علي الدعوه الرقيقه اخي العزيز رمسيس *
> *وللصور الرائعة.*
> *يشرفني المرور علي موضوعاتك المباركة دي.*
> ...


ومع روحك ايضا 
الرب يباركك


----------



## fredyyy (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*شكرًا على الدعوة الجميلة *

*زكريات جميلة ... ياريت يكون لي فرصة زيارته *

*ليا قرايب في أسيوط نفسها ... هرتب معاهم* 

.


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أكتوبر 2013)

fredyyy قال:


> *شكرًا على الدعوة الجميلة *
> 
> *زكريات جميلة ... ياريت يكون لي فرصة زيارته *
> 
> ...


ربنا ينولك زيارتة 
الرب يباركك


----------



## النهيسى (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*ربنا يبارك مجهودك الجميل جدا*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أكتوبر 2013)

النهيسى قال:


> *ربنا يبارك مجهودك الجميل جدا*​


الرب يباركك وشكرا لتشجيعك يا استاذنا الغالي


----------



## peace_86 (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*جميييييييييييييييييل يا صديقي ابن يسوعنا ..

كم أتمنى زيارة هذا الدير وجميع الأديرة الأثرية الجميلة اللي نشوف فيها حياة القديسين القدامى ..*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أكتوبر 2013)

peace_86 قال:


> *جميييييييييييييييييل يا صديقي ابن يسوعنا ..
> 
> كم أتمنى زيارة هذا الدير وجميع الأديرة الأثرية الجميلة اللي نشوف فيها حياة القديسين القدامى ..*


الرب يباركك
وبركة امنا العزراء هي اللي تدعوك لزيارتها




​


----------



## أَمَة (15 أكتوبر 2013)

الرب يبارك مجهودك على تعبك في هذه المواضيع الجميلة التي تنقلني بدون طائرة الى اماكن مقدسة نفسي ازورها.


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أكتوبر 2013)

أمة قال:


> الرب يبارك مجهودك على تعبك في هذه المواضيع الجميلة التي تنقلني بدون طائرة الى اماكن مقدسة نفسي ازورها.


الرب يباركك ويبارك عملك 
اسعدتيني بتعديلك للموضوع ونورتي الموضوع بمشاركتك فية


----------



## مونيكا 57 (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*

ميرسى للرحلة الجميلة الى الاماكن المقدسة

تم تثبيت الموضوع لاهميته






​*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أكتوبر 2013)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> تم تثبيت الموضوع لاهميته​*


شكرا بجد


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 أكتوبر 2013)

الدير رائع جدا
انا نفسي ازوره بجد

كالعاده اخي رمسيس 
اخدتنا لرحله جميله وكلها بركة

تعيش وتزور وتمتعنا معاك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> الدير رائع جدا
> انا نفسي ازوره بجد
> 
> كالعاده اخي رمسيس
> ...


شكرا خالص للتشجيع


----------



## انا للمسيح2 (15 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا لك اخى موضوع رائع جدا 
الرب يباركك 
انا عاوز اروح الدير فى اقرب وقت


----------



## روزا فكري (15 أكتوبر 2013)

جميل جدا ومجهود رائع
مستنينك المره الجايه 
ماتتأخرش علينا
وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
​


----------



## happy angel (16 أكتوبر 2013)

* تعيش وتزور

اشكر ربنا  اخدت بركه المكان المقدس   *​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 أكتوبر 2013)

انا للمسيح2 قال:


> شكرا لك اخى موضوع رائع جدا
> الرب يباركك
> انا عاوز اروح الدير فى اقرب وقت


الرب ينولك مرادك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 أكتوبر 2013)

روزا فكري قال:


> جميل جدا ومجهود رائع
> مستنينك المره الجايه
> ماتتأخرش علينا
> وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
> ​


الرب يباركك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 أكتوبر 2013)

happy angel قال:


> * تعيش وتزور
> 
> اشكر ربنا  اخدت بركه المكان المقدس   *​


الرب يباركك




​


----------



## naguib samir (16 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا شكرا ع الموضوع جيد جدا


----------



## naguib samir (16 أكتوبر 2013)

هل ممكن اشوف الجزء الاول

 من فضلك ابعتلى ازاى اشوف اول


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 أكتوبر 2013)

جميل يا ابن يسوعنا
ميرسي عالدعوة والمعلومات والبركة اللي اخدتها
الله يباركك​


----------



## +ماريا+ (16 أكتوبر 2013)

بعد اذن الاستاذ رمسيس طبعا 
من الحاجات الجميله فى دير المحرق واللى بتظهر معجزه
عظيمه عملها قداسة البابا كيرلس السادس

صورة البابا كيرلس على شباك المستشفى

أصدر دير العذراء الشهير بالمحرق بالقوصية . محافظة أسيوط بيانا عن ظهور البابا كيرلس السادس يوم 5 أكتوبر سنة 2002 لفتاة

تعالج بمستشفي سانت ماريا بأسيوط وهي تابعة للدير . وقد سلمه لنا - كما لغيرنا - جناب الأب الورع القمص باخوميوس المحرقي

وكيل الدير . وهذا نص البيان :


في يوم 5 / 10 / 2002 وفي عشية الأحد 22 توت 1719 وفي مستشفي سانت ماريا بأسيوط حيث كانت المريضة تاسوني سوسنة

من أسقفية حلوان أثر حادث علي الطريق , وأجريت لها 7 عمليات مختلفة من كسور وخلافه في المستشفي الجامعي بأسيوط ,

وحضرت للمستشفي لأستكمال علاجها , وكادت الأصابة تؤدي لبتر أحد ساقيها لولا عناية القائمين بالمستشفي . وفي هذا المساء

الساعة ال 10 مساء . وأثناء ترديدها للتمجيد الخاص بالقديسين , وكانت معها والدتها وأخريات ممن كن يقمن علي خدمتها , واذ

توقفت عن التمجيد ونظرها متجه إلي شباك الغرفة رقم 508 فأندهشن لصمتها , وعند نظرهن الي حيث تنظر فأذا الجميع يشاهدن

هذا المنظر , واذا بالبابا كيرلس قد ترك صورته مطبوعة علي سلك الشباك بوضوح كامل فمجد الجميع الله في قديسه البابا كيرلس

وبعد ذلك اتصلت ادارة المستشفي بالدير المحرق والتابعة له المستشفي , فحضر أبونا باخوميوس المحرقي وكيل الدير المحرق

والمدير المالي والأداري للمستشفي , وأخد الشباك الذي انطبعت عليه الصورة , ونظفه لئلا تكون عليه أتربة , ثم قام بغسله واذ

بالصورة تزداد وضوحا , فقام بأخذها ووضعها بالدير المحرق في مكان ظاهر حتي يراها الجميع .

وقد رأها كثير من المسئولين علي أعلي المستويات , وأقروا هذا . كمــا شاهدها كثير من الأباء الأساقفة في حفل افتتاح

الأكليريكية بالدير .









بركة صلواته فلتكن معنا . امين


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

*الاديرة الاثرية في محافظة اسيوط-الجزء الثالث*


دير العزراء بجبل اسيوط
درنكة 
يقع دير العذراء بالجبل الغربي لمدينة اسيوط وعلي ارتفاع 100 متر عن سطح الارض الزراعية ويبعد عن المدينة 10كيلو متر باتجاة قرية درنكة 
ودي صورة للدير 








جاء السيد المسيح لة المجد وهو طفل االى مصر مع السيدة العذراء مريم والقديس يوسف النجار تاركين موطنهمى في لافلسطين واتجهو الي مصر عن طريق صحراء سيناء 
حتي وصلو شرق الدلتا مجتازين بعض بلاد الوجة البحري فالقاهرة ومنها الى صعيد مصر حتي وصولهم الي مدينة اسيوط ​ثم الي جبلها الغربي حيث المغارة المعروفة التي حلت بها العائلة المقدسة ​ودي صور للمغارة 




​




ودي صورة شاملة للمغارة 
بس مش واضحة شوية 





وهذة وسط المغارة الاثرية 





وهذا هو باب المغارة 




​ 

وكان مجئ العائلة المقدسة الى جبل اسيوط في شهر اغسطس وهو الذي يحل فية صوم العذراء ومن يوم 7الى 21 من كل عام 
بالدير مجموعة من الكنائس 
الكنيسة الاثرية كما في المغارة وطول وجهتها 160متر وعمقها 60 متر وهي منذ نهاية القرن الاول الميلادي وجدير بالذكر ان هذة المغارة لها اكثر من 2500 عام قبل الميلاد 
ويقول احد رهبان الير بمحاضرة لنا ان الفرعنة كانوا يدقوا اوتادا من افرع الشجر في الحجارة ويسقوها بالماء لكي يكسر الحجر ويقول ان هذة الحجارة استخدمت في بناء الاهرامات لصلابتها وبالدير كثير من الابنية يصل بعضها الى خمسة ادوار 
واليكم بعض الصور للدير 
بركاتة علي جميعكم 




















ويترددعلي هذا الير العظيم ملايين من الشعب المصري من معظم المحافظات والمراكز 










كثرة الزوار لهذا المكان كما في الصورة 





وهذة الصورة المباركة 
في المغارة الاثرية 





وهذا الجمع الغفير جاءوا لينالوا بركة وقدسية هذا المكان 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







​


----------

